# 2005 Big South Men's Basketball Tournament



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*2005 Big South Men's Basketball Tournament
March 1, 3, 5
Rock Hill, SC*



























































*Quarterfinals, March 1st *
@Campus Sites
Game 1: *#1 Winthrop 74*, #8 Costal Carolina 62
Game 2: *#4 Birmingham Southern 69*, #5 Radford 40
Game 3: *#6 High Point 98*, #3 North Carolina-Asheville 93 OT.
Game 4: *#7 Charleston Southern 66*, #2 Liberty 60
*Semifinals, March 3rd *
@Rock Hill, SC
Game 5: *#1 Winthrop 78*, #4 Birmingham Southern 64
Game 6: #6 High Point 55, *#7 Charleston Southern 58*
*Big South Championship, March 5th *
@Rock Hill, SC
Game 7: *#1 Winthrop 68*, #7 Charleston Southern 46​


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Charleston Southern has made a surprising run to the Big South Finals. :clap:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Liberty generally makes a strong showing. What happened? Course wasn't it @ their place last year. Always helps having the homecourt advantage in your own conference tourney.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TonyM said:


> Liberty generally makes a strong showing. What happened? Course wasn't it @ their place last year. Always helps having the homecourt advantage in your own conference tourney.


Well the first round was at Liberty, but they still lost to the Buccaneers. This year's semis are on Winthrop's home floor.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ouch... Winthrop the favorite I'm assuming?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TonyM said:


> Ouch... Winthrop the favorite I'm assuming?


25-5, I'd say so.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:laugh: as you can tell, I don't follow the Big South much. Although, I did see Lunardi has them matched up against Duke in round one of his brackets.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Regardless, if they win this tournament, I don't see them putting up much of a fight. The Big South really is overmatched in the NCAA tournament, because they don't have any size at all. I expect them to have a hard time winning a first round game, although I'd be happy to be proven wrong. The 2001 Hampton over Iowa State victory was pretty sweet for a 15-2 game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ya, I may be completely wrong, but didn't Winthrop play Duke a few years back in the first round. The outcome wasn't too close.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TonyM said:


> Ya, I may be completely wrong, but didn't Winthrop play Duke a few years back in the first round. The outcome wasn't too close.


2002 in Greenville, SC.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hahahaha.... no wonder i remember it. i was at it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TonyM said:


> hahahaha.... no wonder i remember it. i was at it


That helps. :biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Winthrop and Charleston Southern for the Automatic Berth on Saturday.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Recap:



> ROCK HILL, S.C. -- Torrell Martin scored 25 points and grabbed eight rebounds to lead Winthrop to a 78-64 victory over Birmingham-Southern in the semifinals of the Big South Conference Tournament Thursday.
> 
> The Eagles (26-5) will face Charleston Southern in the championship game with an automatic berth to the NCAA Tournament on the line. Winthrop has won 17 in a row and jumped out to an 42-26 lead at halftime.
> 
> ...


----------



## richardfitzwright (Nov 28, 2003)

WU will have a 14 if they win Saturday, with a shot at a 13. They have a 17 game winning streak, and if they're on, they can beat anyone, especially a 3 or 4 seed. 

Ask Maryland or UNC, who faced weaker WU teams and took them to the wire a couple years back, one going to OT.

WU has won 5 of the last 7 regular season titles and 4 of the last six tournament births. 5 of 7 after saturday.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Just a note, all the games were played at a higher seed, not in Rock Hill.

WU can give a team that isn't paint dependent a scare. They have som great guards in Shuler and Martin and a lot of depth. Louisville would be a great matchup for them, well as good of a matchup as you can get with a 3 vs 14. If they can just lose by less than 10 it would be great for the big south. They should be back next season as well, they aren't losing much in terms of graduation. But they might lose Marshall to East Carolina.


----------



## richardfitzwright (Nov 28, 2003)

Don't expect Marshall to leave WU for ECU unless ECU comes up with something lucrative. Marshall isn't going to jump to a bad, bad team in a borderline high major/mid major conference. He's talked about this recently in interviews.


----------

